# Mini Foggers @ Maplins £12.99



## Greg (Jun 3, 2006)

Maplins have mini foggers for only £12.99 detail as below:




*MINI-FOGGER MIST GENERATOR*




• Add atmospheric cool mist effect to water features 

• No heat or chemicals used 

• Humidifies the air 

• Built-in safety features - water level sensor, overload protection 

• High frequency ceramic membrane vibrates water into dense mist

Place one of these high-tech devices in the water of indoor fountains, flower arrangements, terraniums, etc. The Mini-Fogger will produce an evocative dense mist without heat or chemicals. This produces the added benefits of humidifying the air and you can even add a few drops of your favourite essential oil to enhance these benefits. To operate, simply submerge the Mini-Fogger under at least 45mm of water and switch on. Within seconds, a cool fog is produced which lingers at the surface of the water, stirred gently by air currents. The device s housing is solid nickel-plated brass and it operates at a safe low voltage from the supplied plug-in mains adaptor. The membrane is subject to wear; its lifespan depends on a number of factors including water hardness, operating time, etc. Replacement ceramic membranes are available in a kit with a special removal key, (Order Code L41AK).


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

wicked! do you know if theyre safe to place straight in the water section of a viv, or would you need a separate sump?


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2006)

There safe just to place in the water just make sure that there cover a bit as I think the water thats sprayed up can be hot!

I have mine under a over hang of wood ill post a pic if it helps?

Cheers,


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

yea that sounds cool! i;d love a pic!

I've been thinking about revamping my whites viv, and a fogger sounds intreaguing!


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2006)

Ok not a prob mate give me a few mins and ill get them posted up


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2006)

Some pics of their viv:

Viv Pic 1










Viv Pic 2










Viv Pic 3










PotNoodle are trying out a new recipe "Frog Noodle"


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Aw mate that looks wicked!!! I bet they love that!


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2006)

Yeah they seem to love it apart from the one thats more interested in sitting in the little green pot full of wax worms


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

ooooooh bargain, i might get one of those and try it out for my fijis now... much more worth trying at a qtr of the rep brand prices.


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2006)

Yeah tell me about it i only just forked out £30 pound for a Exo-Terra one !!


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

touch the gold bit on the ones from maplin! (whilst its plugged in)


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2006)

Why whats it going to do?


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

just do it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2006)

Its can't be good so im going to give that a miss, lol - I have a funny feeling that it would hurt!!!


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2006)

Not a good idea to do that it does hurt lol


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

:lol2: did you actually do it if you havnt ima say anyway.. it gives you a shock dosnt it? i havnt done it myself but a friend did


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

so is that safe?!!!! lol


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2006)

Well I would not say it gives ashock more like a small burn. That why I make sure mine is covered by something so that the frogs can't jump on top!


----------



## jacko (Apr 7, 2007)

you dont have to touch the ceramic disk to get a shock. just place your finger over the water that is spurting up.
i have took mine out, now use an external humidifire adapted to take a small hose. place in tank and away you go.


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2006)

Yeah I didn't touch it fully it was the water that was spurting up that got me!!


----------

